# Que vaut le CPL?



## Proto13 (19 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

Alors je suis abonné fibre chez SFR depuis un an. Entre temps je suis passé sur le débit de 300Mbps et aujourd'hui même je suis passé sur le Gbps . C'est beau tout ces gros chiffres, mais manque de peau, j'utilise mon MBP depuis ma chambre et suis donc en WiFi :rateau:. Le débit descendant est plus que raisonnable (70Mbps en moyenne) mais ça me désolait un peu au début de ne pas pouvoir profiter pleinement du débit que je dispose et depuis le passage au giga j'en peux plus . Sinon et là c'est le pire, en débit montant je plafonne en moyenne à 30/40Mbps et là je peux profiter de 200Mbps...

Du coup sachant que la box n'est pas déplaçable (la prise optique de la fibre est fixée au mur), 2 options s'offre à moi : 

- La première c'est de me prendre un bon gros câble Ethernet, bricoler pour qu'il passe en haut sans que ça soit voyant, éventuellement percer des trous. 

- La deuxième c'est d'utiliser les CPL. Alors j'ai un peu fouillé avant à ce sujet mais ça a pas l'air si évident que ça. Donc quelques questions : 

Le CPL peut-il retransmettre autant de débit que si on était directement en ethernet? Ou justement il y a des pertes de débits?
Est-il toutefois meilleur que le wifi?
Y a t-il d'autres facteurs à prendre en compte comme le type du réseau électrique? C'est là en fait que j'ai pas trouvé ça évident, apparemment selon si c'est monophasé ou triphasée etc...
Et au final, est ce que ça vaudrait plus le coup que de bricoler un peu avec un gros câble ethernet, sachant la différence de prix qu'il y a entre les 2?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Proto13 (20 Mars 2014)

Un petit UP


----------



## Proto13 (21 Mars 2014)

Personne ne s'y connait dans ce domaine?


----------



## Super Marmotte (21 Mars 2014)

Concernant mon expérience du CPL: ça fonctionne pas trop mal pour de l'internet ou des flux vidéos, mais les débits CPL sont très loin d'être réels, très inférieurs à l'ethernet ou même au Wifi près de la borne. 

Des adaptateurs 200 mégas n'étaient pas suffisants pour transmettre un flux HD sans saccades, j'ai dû racheter des adaptateurs 500 mégas alors que les prises sont sur la même boucle électrique, dans la même pièce.

Si tu veux être sûr que le CPL fonctionne dans les meilleurs conditions, il faut que l'installation électrique ne soit pas trop ancienne, et que les prises ne soient pas trop éloignées. Il faut également éviter les multi-prises, qui introduisent une perte supplémentaire de qualité du signal transmis.

Si ton installation électrique est triphasée, il faut que tes 2 plugs CPL soient installés sur la même phase pour que cela fonctionne.


----------



## Proto13 (21 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir merci de ta réponse déjà!

Bon je vois, y pas mal de conditions à respecter pour ces CPL et encore rien n'assure un résultat attendu. En fait j'espérais une vitesse très proche de l'ethernet, j'en ai besoin pour l'up avec notamment les dossiers lourds à envoyer sur cloud et également pour "réellement" avoir de l'instantanée aux téléchargements. 

Donc si c'est pas trop mal pour internet et flux vidéos, mon wifi actuel me fait déjà ça très bien ^^

J'écoute les autres suggestions


----------



## sarky9 (21 Mars 2014)

Salut, 
J'ai toujours eu des bonnes expériences avec les CPL.
J'en utilise deux pour relier mon Pc fix qui est dans ma chambre à la box qui est en bas. Et c'est une vieille maison, donc le circuit électrique n'est pas tous neuf, et je n'est aucune perte de débit par rapport à de l'ethernet directement sur la box.

Mais attention à ne pas être trop loin non plus, car forcément il y aura un petit affaiblissement, mais qui sera bien moins important que celui du wifi.

Par contre veille bien à prendre des CPLs de qualité supportant le gigabit (sinon ton débit sera divisé par 10) les miens sont des netgear. 

Si tu veux que je te trouve quelques marques et modèles. Je te fait ça 

Mais de toute façon si tu veux un débit plus important que celui que tu as en wifi il n'y a pas d'autre solution que les CPLs autres que le câble de 15m avec les trous dans les murs. Mais pour moi ça reste la meilleur solution pour ne pas avoir à tirer des câbles.


----------



## Proto13 (21 Mars 2014)

sarky9 a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai toujours eu des bonnes expériences avec les CPL.
> J'en utilise deux pour relier mon Pc fix qui est dans ma chambre à la box qui est en bas. Et c'est une vieille maison, donc le circuit électrique n'est pas tous neuf, et je n'est aucune perte de débit par rapport à de l'ethernet directement sur la box.
> 
> ...




Merci de ta réponse! Oui en effet ça me gênerait d'en arriver à tirer des câbles... Et je veux bien des conseils au niveau des modèles! En y repensant j'en avais regardé y a pas longtemps et je ne me souviens pas avoir vu des CPL supportant le gigabit... Ca existe? Le max que j'avais vu c'était dans les 600 je crois. Enfin si j'ai ce débit je vais pas râler ça sera très bien. Mais si le gigabit est supporté, je suis preneur.


----------



## sarky9 (21 Mars 2014)

Je vais regarder tous ça et je tiens au courant. Je vais regarder demain en fin de mâtiné et je te post ça


----------



## Proto13 (21 Mars 2014)

En tout cas merci


----------



## sarky9 (21 Mars 2014)

De rien  à demain


----------



## sarky9 (22 Mars 2014)

Salut,
Désolé je t'avais dit que j'allais te répondre dans la mâtiné ^^

Donc, j'ai fait quelques recherches, et les seuls CPLs gigabit qui existe sont ceux de belkin, mais d'après ce que j'ai lue sur les avis consommateurs c'est apparemment de la vrai m....
Du coup j'ai trouvé des CPLs Netgear qui support jusqu'à 500 Mb/s c'est déjà pas mal... Moi qui n'est que 6 Mb/s xD

Les liens : 

Netgear Pack deux XAV5201 (XAVB5201) - CPL 500 Mbps - RÃ©seau - Achat / vente pas cher sur materiel.net

Netgear Pack deux XAV5601 (XAVB5601) - CPL 500 Mbps - RÃ©seau - Achat / vente pas cher sur materiel.net

Je t'es mis 2 sortes : le premier lien sans prise (moins cher), et le deuxième lien avec prise (plus cher) tous dépend de l'emplacement des CPLs et du prix que tu veux mettre. 

Mais de toute façon les CPLs auront un meilleur débit que le wifi, soit en sur. Et je me demande si tirer un câble d'une dizaine de mètre n'engendre pas des pertes... A vérifier. Mais personnellement j'obtenais pour les CPLs sans hésiter. 

Mes CPLs (Netgear) je les aient depuis presque 3-4 ans et il fonctionne toujours aussi bien. Et comme je te disais c'est une vieille maison et aucune perte de débit alors qu'ils sont séparé d'une dizaine de mètres. 

Voilà. If you have another question, feel free to ask us


----------



## Proto13 (23 Mars 2014)

Oui ceux que tu proposes sont aussi ceux qui reviennent le plus, donc ils doivent être de qualité. J'ai aussi un peu cherché de mon côté et c'est vrai que il n'y a que le Belkin qui font du giga mais pas top. 

Techniquement la longueur d'un câble n'influe pas sur le débit. Les éventuelles pertes peuvent être liées à des interférences si le blindage n'est pas bon. 

Sinon j'ai regardé pas mal de tests sur des CPL 500Mbps et les débits réels annoncés dans différentes situations sont raisonnables mais pas suffisants pour moi. On atteint maximum 230Mbps dans de bonnes conditions et on peu presque diviser par 2 avec plusieurs appareils branchés sur le réseau électrique (ce qui est le cas de pas mal de gens xD). 

Donc je doute vraiment en fait, investir pour faire un peu mieux que le wifi? Je me répète, j'ai 65-75Mbps en wifi et je peux donc espérer au mieux 150Mbps (50 en up?) avec le CPL alors c'est vrai que c'est 2 fois mieux, et que ça sera très pratique à installer. Mais d'un autre côté en perdant une ou deux heures à faire passer un câble sur 5-10mètres en hauteur, je vais multiplier ce débit par 5 au moins... Et là pas de risque de perte ou d'interférence électrique au passage. 

Bref chacun a ses avantages mais avec ces dernières informations, je pense que je trouve l'ethernet mieux adapté à mes besoins. Moins cher, plus long à mettre en place, mais une fois cette étape passée normalement plus de soucis. Le CPL, plus cher, facile à installer mais pas à l'abri de différentes gênes. 

Donc voilà en fait je voulais surtout avoir l'avis de personnes utilisant le CPL avec une connexion fibre. Parce que faut avouer qu'avec de l'ADSL, on est content en passant de 5 à 10Mbps et sur ce point le CPL doit faire l'unanimité sans aucun doute si on évoque les débits réels ci dessus.


----------



## sarky9 (23 Mars 2014)

C'est sur que je peut pas témoigner de l'usage de CPLs pour la fibre. Peut être que quelqu'un ici pour t'aider plus que moi ^^.
Mais c'est sur que l'investissement sur un câble ethernet de bonne qualité supportant le gigabit et nettement plus bas que l'achat d'un CPL et bien plus efficace, ça ne fait pas de doute.

D'après ce que j'ai comprit tu vas opter pour le câble ? En tous cas j'espère t'avoir quand même aidé un peu


----------



## Super Marmotte (23 Mars 2014)

sarky9 a dit:


> Salut,
> Désolé je t'avais dit que j'allais te répondre dans la mâtiné ^^
> 
> Donc, j'ai fait quelques recherches, et les seuls CPLs gigabit qui existe sont ceux de belkin, mais d'après ce que j'ai lue sur les avis consommateurs c'est apparemment de la vrai m....
> ...



J'ai le 2e modèle Netgear que tu présente (XAVB5601), pour ma part cela suffit pour des flux vidéo HD, mais on est bien loin des performances de l'Ethernet Gigabit, et mon réseau Wifi est également plus performant quand je suis près du routeur (Airport Extreme en wifi n 5Ghz à 450 Méga).

J'ai un serveur à mon domicile avec 8 To de données, je fait régulièrement des transferts de plusieurs centaines de giga, et il n'y a que l'ethernet qui soit performant pour ce genre d'exercice.
Le wifi N et le CPL 500 Mégas sont assez proches en termes de performance, le wifi est tout de même un peu devant en termes de débits (j'ai plus les chiffres en tête pour le CPL, mais en wifi je suis proche des 30 Mo/s). Pourtant ma configuration électrique n'est pas mauvaise: les 2 prises sont à environ 5 mètres l'une de l'autre, sans multiprises, dans la même pièce (l'installation électrique est en 2,5mm^2 et date de 1989).

Après tout dépend de l'utilisation, pour des transferts massifs de données, le wifi et le CPL ne me conviennent pas totalement. Mais pour du surf, des transferts de quelques gigas seulement, ou du streaming vidéo, c'est amplement suffisant. 

EDIT: je vais faire quelques tests dans la journée si je trouve 1/2 heure


----------



## Proto13 (23 Mars 2014)

sarky9 a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai comprit tu vas opter pour le câble ? En tous cas j'espère t'avoir quand même aidé un peu



Oui je t'en remercie, il me fallait des avis d'utilisateurs et j'en ai eus. Et bien en fait ce qui m'a vraiment refroidi pour les CPL c'est que des utilisateurs se plaignaient qu'il suffisait de brancher un aspirateur pour que le débit soit grandement perturbé. Du coup avec des inconvénients et le fait que le débit soit bien inférieur à celui de l'ethernet, oui je pense partir sur le câble même si ça va être chi**t à installer ^^.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Proto13 a dit:


> Oui je t'en remercie, il me fallait des avis d'utilisateurs et j'en ai eus. Et bien en fait ce qui m'a vraiment refroidi pour les CPL c'est que des utilisateurs se plaignaient qu'il suffisait de brancher un aspirateur pour que le débit soit grandement perturbé. Du coup avec des inconvénients et le fait que le débit soit bien inférieur à celui de l'ethernet, oui je pense partir sur le câble même si ça va être chi**t à installer ^^.



Ce dont personne ne parle, c'est qu'on trouve des boîtiers CPL qui intègrent le RJ45 "ethernet" 
Ça fonctionne réellement, en plus j'ai pris des modèles avec réplicateur de WiFi intégré d'une autre marque que celle qui suit :

Netgear XEB1004 85 Mbps Powerline Ethernet Switch Commutateur 4 ports: Amazon.fr: High-tech

http://www.netgear.fr/images/xav2602_fr65-41894.pdf différents modèles


----------



## Proto13 (23 Mars 2014)

Super Marmotte a dit:


> Le wifi N et le CPL 500 Mégas sont assez proches en termes de performance, le wifi est tout de même un peu devant en termes de débits (j'ai plus les chiffres en tête pour le CPL, mais en wifi je suis proche des 30 Mo/s). Pourtant ma configuration électrique n'est pas mauvaise: les 2 prises sont à environ 5 mètres l'une de l'autre, sans multiprises, dans la même pièce (l'installation électrique est en 2,5mm^2 et date de 1989).



30Mo/s? C'est excellent pour du wifi! Ca ferait 240Mbps et c'est très proche du débit max théorique supporté par le norme Wifi N. Moi en étant à côté de la box je suis "seulement" à 10Mo/s en DOWN et bizarrement presque 14Mo/s en UP. 

Sinon la configuration de tes CPL pourrait ressembler à la mienne. C'est à dire niveau distance je ne serais pas très éloigné de la box donc ça me donne une idée qui pourrait être similaire chez moi. 





Super Marmotte a dit:


> EDIT: je vais faire quelques tests dans la journée si je trouve 1/2 heure



Merci ça m'aiderait bien!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h41 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Ce dont personne ne parle, c'est qu'on trouve des boîtiers CPL qui intègrent le RJ45 "ethernet"
> Ça fonctionne réellement
> 
> Netgear XEB1004 85 Mbps Powerline Ethernet Switch Commutateur 4 ports: Amazon.fr: High-tech
> ...



J'ai du mal à comprendre la différence de ce produit. Ca annonce 85Mbps de débit, on est loin d'un CPL "classique" là non?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2014)

Ce qui est important avec le modèle Ethernet et Wifi intégré, c'est que la barrière avec les murs porteurs n'existe pas, seule restriction à prendre en considération, c'est le canal unique que l'on rencontre dans des appartements et des maisons récentes, chose qui n'est pas évidente dans des anciens bâtiments

Dans mon cas, mon bureau est à 12 mètres du modem qui se trouve dans une autre pièce, avec entre deux un mur porteur, je ne subis aucun ralentissement ni coupure avec le CPL combiné RJ45 et Wifi, alors qu'avant avec le CPL Wifi c'était le cas.


----------

